# What is the name of this bird?



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

The other day i went to the tropcial wings zoo at South Woodham Ferrers. I just loved this bird it was so cute. I was having trouble taking a photo at first. Twice i went near it and it flew away. But then my family left me to it and then it started to let me take the shots. I cannot remember the name of the bird can anybody kindly let me know. Thank you








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I think he is maybe called Wilfred?????


----------



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I think he is maybe called Wilfred?????


Thank you in appreciation but what i meant by name is that of the scientific name.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Red Crested Touraco (or Turaco)

Touraco pauline - Tauraco erythrolophus par Michel Carré : mica89397


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

What a beauty


----------



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

poohdog said:


> Red Crested Touraco (or Turaco)
> 
> Touraco pauline - Tauraco erythrolophus par Michel Carré : mica89397


Thank you ever so much.It is a beautiful bird.


----------



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

Phoenix24 said:


> What a beauty


Sure is. The one at tropical wings zoo was looking at me while i was taking the picture. It was elegant i particularly liked the bit of red that was on his head. My lucky colour i have been told!


----------

